# usa tax problem



## cholla (8 mo ago)

i have been back in UK six years....since working in Houston

since our return we have had numerous tax demands from the IRS... letterS even threatening to
seize assets ..passports...and property... they obviously cannot do that to our property etc etc here in the UK.

the company i worked for withheld $$$$ to pay taxes...and they used accountants in the USA to deal with all this
apparently the tax was paid...but into the wrong account.

i have contacted these accountants regularly and they are now blaming covid for back logs of work
to be honest i think they are ignoring my pleas


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure what your actual situation is - but it could be the IRS that is holding up the train here. Last reports I saw said that there are still a few million returns from 2020 that haven't been processed (thanks in some large part to Covid and all the additional work dumped on the IRS thanks to Covid). Have also seen a number of articles in the US press saying that the IRS continues to send out warning/threatening letters to taxpayers even though their tax returns are simply waiting on some tax person's desk for processing. 

Google the phrase "threatening letters from the IRS" and you'll find numerous accounts - both of "automatic" letters still going out from the IRS and a wave of fake IRS letters. Just be wary of anyone looking to sell you "services" related to these sorts of letters. If your employer had accountants doing your returns for you while you worked in the US, they presumably signed the forms they submitted for you as "paid tax advisors" - so they should be aware of any problems and are authorized to deal with these sorts of things with the IRS in your name. If they have a problem, they should be in contact with you. But they may be swamped with others in your situation.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@cholla -- I can confirm, the IRS is still working on their backlog. I just received my COVID payroll tax relief check last week. Fortunately, they also credited me with interest for the time they held my return for processing. Cheer, 255

P.S. I'd recommend you open a case with the Taxpayer Advocate Service: Home - Taxpayer Advocate Service (TAS) - Taxpayer Advocate Service . Then contact their Houston office for follow-up. There have been quite a few forum members that have solved their IRS problems expeditiously, though the Taxpayer Advocate.


----------

